# My crochet bags



## biarine (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## KristaY (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful work, biarine! My grandmother tried to teach me how to knit and crochet. Epic fail. But since I was about 10 at the time I had lots of other important stuff to do like pulling faces at boys and giggling with other girls. I wish she was still with us so I could give it another go!


----------



## Susie (Mar 24, 2016)

You can learn to do anything on YouTube University.  I use some of the videos to help me remember seldom used stitches.

Beautiful bags, biarine!


----------



## biarine (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you guys. I am the same my grandmother taught me but I never learned instead I learn in you tube


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice work! I especially like the first one.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 24, 2016)

Love the green one!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 24, 2016)

They are so fun!


----------



## biarine (Mar 24, 2016)

dibbles said:


> They are so fun!




Yeah I love doing them


----------



## biarine (Mar 24, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Nice work! I especially like the first one.




Mine too it's a loop stitch.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Mar 24, 2016)

So pretty!


----------



## biarine (Mar 24, 2016)

lisajudy2009 said:


> So pretty!




Thank you


----------

